# I lost Ghost Rider.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Just found him dead tonight when feeding everyone. Dunno what happened. 

He was one of the most striking bettas I've ever seen. Just so beautiful ....

RIP buddy. 

i'm truly sorry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. He was beautiful. He is now in the Great, Big, Pond in the sky.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Awe. He was gorgeous. I'm sorry for your loss love.


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, but thats a really cool fish! I don't think I've ever seen one I liked more.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he was so gorgeous, sorry for the lost  i remember when you got him too


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww I'm sorry! May he R.I.P. <3


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

RIP Ghost. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry ! He was such a beautiful fish, but at least he is in the big aquarium in the sky! R.I.P Ghost Rider!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

He was beautiful! I hate when we find a dead fish of any kind and don't know if they were tortured to death by tank mates or sick or something else. It gets me scared and frustrated.


----------

